# What strange things do you do?



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to use the same Zocks at every show

I have to go over my dressage test at least 10 times in my head and 5 times on paper the morning of my test

I have to go over my XC course 5 times in my head (complete with half halts and squeezes with the leg!)

I have to go over my Stadium course 5 times in my head

I use the same saddle pads (a white for dressage, my custom navy blue/sunburst yellow with the phrase "Hope for the Journey" stitched on it for XC, and a white with navy blue piping for Stadium)


Yeah, I'm a freak


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

basically, if I'm running a pattern, I'll practice physically over and over again. People look at me like I'm crazy. But hey, it works.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I got some silly looks for acctually running through my dressage test on my own two feet at the shows


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

My friend and i would set up jumps with brooms and buckets of our course and we would jump over them.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I drink a rockstar Guava energy drink before every show. The first time I got one I got at least a third place in all my classes so now I think its lucky to drink a rock star guava before every horse show and I always make sure I have one before every show.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to have this bra that would wear to horse shows and I would always place at least 2nd lol. I grew out of it though.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have an Italian coin (no, I'm not Italian... unless liking pizza counts) that I drilled a hole through and wear around my neck at shows. When it comes my turn I take it off and stick it in my pocket.

On the trails I carry my mom's friend's steel dagger with me. He killed himself about two years ago and one day I found it on his porch just laying on the steps. It wasn't there the day before, so I took it as he wanted me to take it. It's saves my butt a hundred times since then.


----------

